# invalid lbai



## thorpef1 (May 13, 2008)

hey guys, came into work the other day and 3 of our HP laptops gave an:
invalid LBAI error when i try to boot them.
it goes past the bios, shows the network boot screen and then comes up with that error, doesnt get to the windows boot window
any ideas on how to fix them?

thanks


----------



## thorpef1 (May 13, 2008)

anyobdy...

this has been on for about 2 weeks now and i have run out of ideas


----------

